# samba client make failed, now no user can logon!



## Michael Faklis (Sep 4, 2016)

I was doing a `make install` of the samba client port, when it failed stating there was no user/password.  Upon a reboot, no user can logon, even root.  I can do a single user boot with minimal functionality.

Console messages include:

```
PCDM-session: in openpam_load_module(): no /usr/local/lib/pam_winbind.so found
login: in openpam_load_module(): no /usr/local/lib/pam_winbind.so found
login: pam_start(): system error
```
Since I can do a `passwd root`, I think the failed port make left samba only partially installed.  How can I clean this failed install with only single user functionality?
FreeBSD 10.3 running on Hyper-V on Windows 10 Pro


----------



## Francisco Reyes (Sep 4, 2016)

make deinstall
or
pkg delete

Are  you saying that building the port now no user can login to the FreeBSD machine or to Samba? Not clear from your post.

A samba install should not, ever, leave your OS in a bad state that you can't login with ssh or on console.. if on the other hand you meant you can't login to samba try uninstalling with "make deinstall" or "pkg delete" and then try building it again or use pkg install if you don't have any specific options you needed to change.

[Edit to correct wrong info originally posted]


----------



## Francisco Reyes (Sep 4, 2016)

I have re-read your message a few times.. sounds as if your OS is an inconsistent state. I honestly can't think how a samba install could possibly nuke your OS to the point that you can only login to single user mode. Wonder if something else happened during the build. In addition to trying deleting / re-installing samba definitely check the logs in /var/log and see if you see anything else going on. Perhaps a disk is going bad.. or some other issue non related to the samba build. Perhaps the samba build failure is just another sympton of the actual, likely larger, issue you may be having.

Good luck.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2016)

Michael Faklis said:


> Upon a reboot, no user can logon, even root. I can do a single user boot with minimal functionality.


This sounds to me like a botched upgrade/update when you don't pay attention to mergemaster(8) wanting to add accounts.


----------



## Michael Faklis (Sep 6, 2016)

SirDice said:


> This sounds to me like a botched upgrade/update when you don't pay attention to mergemaster(8) wanting to add accounts.



I ended up just restoring the Hyper-V disk file, so all seems well.  I still wish I knew how to move forward with a repair rather than doing the restore.  The mergemaster is new to me, so I ran it get a listing of what it would do.  I'm still studying that listing.  When would you likely use mergemaster?


----------



## Michael Faklis (Sep 6, 2016)

Francisco Reyes said:


> I have re-read your message a few times.. sounds as if your OS is an inconsistent state. I honestly can't think how a samba install could possibly nuke your OS to the point that you can only login to single user mode. Wonder if something else happened during the build. In addition to trying deleting / re-installing samba definitely check the logs in /var/log and see if you see anything else going on. Perhaps a disk is going bad.. or some other issue non related to the samba build. Perhaps the samba build failure is just another sympton of the actual, likely larger, issue you may be having.
> 
> Good luck.


The ports and pkg functions are not available in single user mode.  I removed references to samba in the files I could get to, but it didn't help.  I ended up restoring the Hyper-V disk image for the previous night's backup.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2016)

Michael Faklis said:


> When would you likely use mergemaster?


It's intended to run after a buildworld/installworld cycle. Did you do a source update/upgrade at some point?


----------



## Michael Faklis (Sep 7, 2016)

I downloaded the latest source, but did not do a buildworld/installworld.  I found the mergemaster script generated a useful report of my configuration.  Thank you for enlightening me.


----------

